# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Concerta

## xs4u

Beste lezers ,

Ik heb een hele drukke vriendin , en ze wil concerta een keer uitproberen om te kijken of ze er rustiger van wordt . Maar haar dokter wwil het niet voorschrijfen , Dus wie kan mij er mee helpen ? Het hoeven er maar een paar te zijn .

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Denk niet dat het de juiste weg is een keer concerta proberen en kijken of je er rustiger van wordt.
Ik zou als ik jullie was een verwijzing vragen naar een psychiater die bekend is met oa. ADHD. En dat deze eerst goed onderzoek ernaar doet om tot de evt. conclusie te komen zo'n dergelijk middel voor te schrijven. Dit is meestal de normale volgorde. Dus dat de ha ze niet voor wilde schrijven dat klopt wel. Tenzij het iemand is die door een psychiater dergelijk middel al eerder voorgeschreven heeft gekregen.
Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.

----------


## xs4u

> Hallo,
> 
> Denk niet dat het de juiste weg is een keer concerta proberen en kijken of je er rustiger van wordt.
> Ik zou als ik jullie was een verwijzing vragen naar een psychiater die bekend is met oa. ADHD. En dat deze eerst goed onderzoek ernaar doet om tot de evt. conclusie te komen zo'n dergelijk middel voor te schrijven. Dit is meestal de normale volgorde. Dus dat de ha ze niet voor wilde schrijven dat klopt wel. Tenzij het iemand is die door een psychiater dergelijk middel al eerder voorgeschreven heeft gekregen.
> Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.


Bedankt , ik zal het haar adviseren maar ik denk dat ze te eigenwijs is om naar een psychiater te gaan.

----------


## Agnes574

> Beste lezers ,
> 
> Ik heb een hele drukke vriendin , en ze wil concerta een keer uitproberen om te kijken of ze er rustiger van wordt . Maar haar dokter wwil het niet voorschrijfen , Dus wie kan mij er mee helpen ? Het hoeven er maar een paar te zijn .


Een 'paar' van die tabletten gaan je vriendin écht niet helpen hoor!
Ze gaat dat al minimaal 6 weken iedere dag moeten slikken om te zien of het enig resultaat geeft.....
Dus dat raad ik jullie ten sterkste af!!
Raadpleeg,zoals mijn collega hierboven al schreef,een psycholoog of psychiater,tegenwoordig is zo'n afspraak doodnormaal hoor!!
Probeer anders eerst natuurlijke producten van de apotheek...maar op eigen houtje 'zomaar een paar pillen gaan proberen' kan zelfs ronduit gevaarlijk zijn,zeker als ze bijv andere medicatie neemt of allergieen heeft!!

----------


## sietske763

xs4u,
je kan natuurlijk ook gewoon een ADHD test aanvragen...
ik heb 2 x een (verschillende) ADHD test gedaan op PC, daar komt dan al een advies uit,
ik moest dus naar arts toe en dit vertellen.
van hem mocht ik concerta/ritalin proberen, heeft enorm goed geholpen, veel minder druk en gejaagd, rust in mn hoofd, en overzicht over alles,
ik heb dus geen officiele test gedaan.....maar dat het al zo werkt, echt na 1 pilletje had ik rust in mijn hoofd, en dat was beslist geen verbeelding.
dit middel heeft niet echt een inwerkperiode nodig, er zijn ook mensen die het alleen door de week slikken ivm concentreren etc en die de weekenden niets nemen.

----------

